# Garden City Barbeque Cook-Off 2006



## WalterSC (Jan 30, 2006)

Garden City Barbeque Cook-Off 2006
Orangeburg, SC



# Name Score 
277 Taste Of Wando 49.00 
275 Cooktenders 47.55 
274 Merry Oaks BBQ 47.28 
294 Squealers 47.20 
291 Q-2-U 46.15 
292 JT's BBQ 46.03 
285 Rocking Pig Bar-B-Que 45.80 
278 Southern Cookers 45.50 
295 Alveron Cookers 45.24 
286 Master Smokers 45.00 
290 Big Pigs 44.90 
297 Fanning 44.35 
287 Mikey's 44.10 
283 In The Trunk 44.00 
296 Barrs Farm 43.05 
279 Confederate Cookers 43.00 
284 Chuckwagon 42.95 
288 The Bank Smokers 42.40 
282 MisFits 42.30 
293 Big Pig Cookers 41.08 
281 Southern Gentleman 40.53 
289 Hog Wild 37.75


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Walter...I see JT is near the top, surprised to see a couple of names in the bottom half!


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Thanks Walter...I see JT is near the top, surprised to see a couple of names in the bottom half!




Yep you can never tell what can happen at events can ya??


----------



## Finney (Jan 30, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. 8-[


----------



## Jack W. (Jan 31, 2006)

Very interesting results.  I'm sorry I missed the event.  Judging was full two hours after the request made it to my in box.   Lake was giving his new judging class first dibs on space.  Potentially, that could have watered down the results a little. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------

